# proverbes louches



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2004)

j'ai une centaine de proverbe que je ne comprend pas,qui qu'a une explication 
en voila deja deux 
.
"*Qui couche avec des chiens se lève avec des puces."*
*.*
*"Il n'y a pas de grenouille qui ne trouve son crapaud. "*
*.*
je n'en dort plus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

Si tu t'endors avec le cul qui te gratte
Tu te réveilles avec les doigts qui puent
(elle est vieille, mais je l'adore)


----------



## piro (9 Octobre 2004)

Un homme travesti en vaut deux!!!


----------



## piro (9 Octobre 2004)

un petite devise des shadoks
"S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème"


----------



## dool (9 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une centaine de proverbe que je ne comprend pas,qui qu'a une explication
> en voila deja deux
> .
> "*Qui couche avec des chiens se lève avec des puces."*
> ...




Pour le premier je dirais que ça veut dire : << couche pas avec n'importe qui (chien-chienne) sinon tu te prend des morpions>>    

Pour le second c'est une façon de dire << boh t'es moche mais y'a bien un mocheton qui voudra toi va ma  cocotte. Tant pis pour la descendance; de toute façon avec ta gueule tu pourra faire que des tétards  >>    

BONNE NUIT ARICO  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une centaine de proverbe que je ne comprend pas,qui qu'a une explication
> je n'en dort plus  [/size][/font]





http://oferriere.free.fr/proverbes.htm 

bonne insomnie


----------



## Cillian (9 Octobre 2004)

- Quand les roubles tombent du ciel, les malchanceux n'ont pas de sac


----------



## Cillian (9 Octobre 2004)

- Si tous ceux qui n'on rien n'en demandaient pas plus, il serait bien facile de contenter tout le monde.


 d'accord j'ai un bouquin sous les mains


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

Quand tu rentres chez toi, mets une baffe à ta femme.
Si tu ne sais pas pourquoi, elle, elle le saura


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

special coluche 


http://oferriere.free.fr/Ilsontdit/coluche.htm


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

le site de robertav : mort de rire


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2004)

Proverbe ésotérique de ma regretée mémé (qu'a sans doute aimé un marin, mais qu'a pas inventé ça toute seule) :

" Fait plaisir à un marin, il te chie dans la main ! "

Franchement, j'ai jamais vraiment compris. Bon, ok, un marin, l'appel de la mer, tout ça, mais la défécation manuelle, ça m'a toujours interloqué.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un petite devise des shadoks
> "S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème"



c'est pas le proverbe d'Apple ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un petite devise des shadoks
> "S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème"



"il faut vivre pour pomper et pomper pour vivre " autre devis shadoks


----------



## quetzalk (9 Octobre 2004)

"il faut faire du passé table basse, sinon tu t'en mordras les dents"
(Stéphane P., _un copain_ collection personnelle, 1999)

"chacun voit midi à quatorze heures"
"tant va la cruche à l'eau qui est à l'appareil ?"
"tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin on s'en fout"
"une de perdue... et... et merde !"
(Quetzalk phase I, 1993-1997)


----------



## quetzalk (9 Octobre 2004)

ah j'oubliais :
la clef du bonheur est sous le paillasson du destin

bonne nuit


----------



## iTof (10 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Proverbe ésotérique de ma regretée mémé (qu'a sans doute aimé un marin, mais qu'a pas inventé ça toute seule) :
> 
> " Fait plaisir à un marin, il te chie dans la main ! "
> 
> Franchement, j'ai jamais vraiment compris. Bon, ok, un marin, l'appel de la mer, tout ça, mais la défécation manuelle, ça m'a toujours interloqué.


 "variante : fais du bien à un âne, il te chiera des crottes"
i.e. : aide quelqu'un et puis... rien en retour


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Vi, je m'étais dit ça aussi, mais bon, c'est quand-même assez bizarrement imagé


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Octobre 2004)

Si on ne sait pas ou l'on va, il faut y aller, et vite : c'est le meilleur moyen de le savoir...
(ça, c'était pour la serie des shadocks)

Ils sont cons les anglais, avec leur claviers QZERTY, tout le monde sait qu'un clavier AZERTY en vaut deux!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "il faut vivre pour pomper et pomper pour vivre " autre devis shadoks



Mince ! je connais personnellement une shadock !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> ah ah  ma petite participation:
> 
> "tant que ça dure..ça fait verdure.."
> 
> ...


La deuxième est pas mal


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Proverbe ésotérique de ma regretée mémé (qu'a sans doute aimé un marin, mais qu'a pas inventé ça toute seule) :
> 
> " Fait plaisir à un marin, il te chie dans la main ! "
> 
> Franchement, j'ai jamais vraiment compris. Bon, ok, un marin, l'appel de la mer, tout ça, mais la défécation manuelle, ça m'a toujours interloqué.


.
ça m'inquiete quand tu ne comprend pas  
.
enfin celui ou celle qu'il faut plaindre,
c'est le citoyen qui prend une baffe dans la gueule aprés


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Pôv marin, avec son futal à pont sur les genoux


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Un homme travesti en vaut deux!!!




Je sais pas pour vous mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce magnifique proverbe ...


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2004)

.
*"Quand le rossignol a vu ses petits, il ne chante plus"*
.
avec tous ses momes qui piaillent,il se croit a la star academie,le pauvre  
.
j'suis pas sur !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2004)

Ils font  les petits ?


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2004)

_*neige en montagne, bicou en castagne.*_

j'lai déjà posté cette connerie là mais bon...

bah c'était touba en direct de Gorée Island... :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Octobre 2004)

Allez, un pas très recherché fort aimé en Belgique: :love:


"Qui fait le malin tombe dans le ravin"

"Qui fait la maline tombe dans la bassine"

   Narf©


----------



## touba (10 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mince ! je connais personnellement une shadock !



enlève le *h*, remplace le _*d*_ par un *l* ainsi que le *ck* par *pe*... voilà qui tu connais peronnellement...  

tout ça d'après le post de Mackie qui disait : "il faut pomper pour vivre et vivre pour pomper"
auquel guytan répondait ce que j'ai cité plus haut...
'tain pas évident ma blague là... :mouais: 

(je referme derrière moi, pas de problème...)


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2004)

serait ce encore, une histoire de sexe  
:rose: 
*"C'est à qui saura la chevaucher que la jument appartiendra"*


----------



## Hurrican (11 Octobre 2004)

_Un intellectuel assis va moins loin qu'un con qui marche._  

Dans le même genre qu'une indiquée précédemment :

_ Plus on avance lentement, moins on va vite loin._ 

Mais aussi :

_ Chute dans l'escalier, mal de tronche assuré. _


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

encore une petite devise shadok
"Pour qu'il y ait le moins de mécontents possibles il faut toujours taper sur les mêmes"


----------



## grifter38 (11 Octobre 2004)

Une petite escuse a sortir en cas de maladresse :_
Qui ne pete ni ne rôte, est voué a l'explosion._


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

"il vaut mieux mobiliser son intelligence sur des conneries que mobiliser sa connerie sur des choses intelligentes"


----------



## Niconemo (11 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre qu'une indiquée précédemment :
> _ Plus on avance lentement, moins on va vite loin._



Et toujours dans le même genre (extrait de la Foire aux cancres) :

"Plus un corps tombe moins vite, moins sa vitesse est plus grande."


Et extraits du même livre :
"Une balance fidèle est une balance qui marque toujours le même poids."
"Il ne faut pas toucher aux filles dénudés ou tombés par terre."
"Si nous n'existions pas, il ne nous arriverait rien"


Et dans le même style que le dernier (mais de moi cette fois, c'est ma devise) :
"Je me demande ce que j'aurais fait sans moi."


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un pas très recherché fort aimé en Belgique: :love:
> 
> 
> "Qui fait le malin tombe dans le ravin"
> ...


 dans le même genre j'avais la definition de copain, 
celui avec qui on partage le pain, et de copine ...


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> "il vaut mieux mobiliser son intelligence sur des conneries que mobiliser sa connerie sur des choses intelligentes"


 vous en êtes encore là vous ?


----------



## litle_big_one (11 Octobre 2004)

Neige en hivers, noel en décembre


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2004)

toujours ambigu  
.

*"Quand on met la main à la pâte, il en reste toujours quelque chose aux doigts"*


----------



## mad'doc (11 Octobre 2004)

Qui pisse loin ménage ses pompes...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2004)

"Le mariage, c'est pas la mer à boire, c'est la belle-mère à avaler."


----------



## wawa (12 Octobre 2004)

moi qui descends des ch'tis
j'en ai entendu des qui vous marquent à vie...

Allez, jouons un peu les
philosophes des terroirs ; 
interprêtez donc voir si vous pouvez ces 2 proverbes maubeugeois...

1/ "y' queillerot dins eune rivière qu'y' r'monterot co avec des pichons dins s'poche !"

2/ "si m'femme a' n'picherot nin, j'la mettro dins in glob' "


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Proverbe ésotérique de ma regretée mémé (qu'a sans doute aimé un marin, mais qu'a pas inventé ça toute seule) :
> 
> " Fait plaisir à un marin, il te chie dans la main ! "
> 
> Franchement, j'ai jamais vraiment compris. Bon, ok, un marin, l'appel de la mer, tout ça, mais la défécation manuelle, ça m'a toujours interloqué.



Je crois qu'à l'origine c'était : "Fait du bien à un vilain, il te chie dans la main".
C'est plus compréhensible comme ça n'est-ce pas ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Ah ! Ok ! Ma mémé n'aimait pas les marins, je constate !


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Ok ! Ma mémé n'aimait pas les marins, je constate !


.
bof ! ,en meme temps,c'est pas sur que BEBERT sache ,de quoi sont capable les marins


----------



## aricosec (12 Octobre 2004)

*.*
*"Qui ne fait pas quand il peut ne fait pas quand il veut."* 
.
proverbe attribué a un parachutiste ayant des coliques.... 
..............je crois !


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

soleil en Aout, soleil en Aout.


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

avant toute chose, je tiens à rappeler que je suis à moitié breton (sans savoir laquelle d'ailleurs   
> je dis ça parce que je viens de remettre la main sur des proverbes à la c.. et aux explications hasardeuses... Bretonnes, bretons, svp, prenez le bien...

_- Quand les mouettes ont pied, il est temps de virer._
_- Qui pisse contre le vent se rince les dents !_
_- Horizon pas net, reste à la buvette._
_- Quand les mouettes volent bec au vent, signe de mauvais temps._
_..._


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

ah oui, en parlant de bretagne, ça me fait penser aux vacances, aux premiers flirts et à mon proverbe breton preferé :

"quand tu vas aux moules, mets ton cirée !"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> proverbe attribué a un parachutiste ayant des coliques....


----------



## aricosec (16 Octobre 2004)

*"Quand les brebis enragent, elles sont pires que les loups"*
*.*
c'est vrai qu'une femme enragée, est souvent pire que l'homme


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2005)

tempête à l'aller, au r'tour ça va chier...


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

tel est pris qui croyait prendre... (mais où est mon god-ceinture ?)


----------



## Pierrou (20 Février 2005)

Faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours, nan faut pas la vendre !
C'est au pied du mur qu"on voit le mieux..... le mur 
( Bigard )


----------



## Applecherry (20 Février 2005)

Je connais un proverbe chinois qui ne dit rien...il m'arrive de le citer quand je n'ai rien à dire... (Le Chat de Phillippe Gueluck)


----------



## Applecherry (20 Février 2005)

(ou encore): "Tel est phone qui croyait phoner..."


----------



## Pierrou (20 Février 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un proverbe chinois qui ne dit rien...il m'arrive de le citer quand je n'ai rien à dire... (Le Chat de Phillippe Gueluck)


je l'avais oublié celui là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Proverbe ésotérique de ma regretée mémé (qu'a sans doute aimé un marin, mais qu'a pas inventé ça toute seule) :
> 
> " Fait plaisir à un marin, il te chie dans la main ! "
> 
> Franchement, j'ai jamais vraiment compris. Bon, ok, un marin, l'appel de la mer, tout ça, mais la défécation manuelle, ça m'a toujours interloqué.



Variantes...
Fais du bien à Bastien, il te chie dans la main.
Fais du bien à Bertrand, il te le rend en caguant.

Un perso... "Quand ton ennemi se noie, offre lui un verre d'eau"


----------



## toys (21 Février 2005)

lee plus drole avec les proverbes s est de mettre entre les deux frase (il on tous une virgule ou un point) donc entre les deux frase entre les cuisses et a la fin entre les fesses. ca donne des truc pas trop mal et asser drole


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

con promis, chose due :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> con promis, chose due :rateau:


 
Coluche si tu nous regardes...


----------



## aricosec (21 Février 2005)

L'intelligence c'est comme un parachute. Quand on nen a pas, on s'écrase.


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> lee plus drole avec les proverbes s est de mettre entre les deux frase (il on tous une virgule ou un point) donc entre les deux frase entre les cuisses et a la fin entre les fesses. ca donne des truc pas trop mal et asser drole



Je connaissais la meme chose mais avec "sous les bras" a la fin de la premiere partie, et "entre les jambes" à la fin de la seconde. c'est pas mal aussi.


----------



## krystof (21 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> L'intelligence c'est comme un parachute. Quand on n?en a pas, on s'écrase.



Ça fait déjà un bon moment que t'es en chute libre toi


----------



## aricosec (22 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait déjà un bon moment que t'es en chute libre toi


.
t'es quand même gonflé de dire ça  
.
alors que tu ne joue plus avec nous,tu m'avais l'air d'avoir un parachute toi  
.
a moins que ta derniere lobotomie t'est ignifugée la cervelle  
.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'endors avec le cul qui te gratte
> Tu te réveilles avec les doigts qui puent



Pour rester dans la même zône géographique, un petit proverbe chinois :

"Quand la rivière coule rouge, emprunte le petit chemin boueux"


----------



## Amiral 29 (22 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> t'es quand même gonflé de dire ça
> .
> alors que tu ne joue plus avec nous,tu m'avais l'air d'avoir un parachute toi
> ...




Tiens me voilà parachuté sur aricosec... L'Amiral tombe du ciel!
Heureux de te voir toujours aussi actif  
Un Amiral-Revenant... de très loin   
Kénavo


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2005)

Quand on pète plus haut que son cul, on a mauvaise haleine


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quand on pète plus haut que son cul, on a



de la merde derrière les oreilles.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2005)

Oui, aussi


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Authentique, celui-là, un proverbe créole d'une revigorante simplicité : 
Chier deux fois ne pourrit pas les fesses


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)

Une petite analyse de "Tant va la cruche à l'eau" signée B.Vian


----------



## aricosec (22 Février 2005)

Amiral 29 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens me voilà parachuté sur aricosec... L'Amiral tombe du ciel!
> Heureux de te voir toujours aussi actif
> Un Amiral-Revenant... de très loin
> Kénavo


.
kenavo doc, 
proverbe breton
.
quand un amiral parle,les krystofs s'ecrasent


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

An Apple a day keeps the doctor ( and the windows ) away


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> An Apple a day keeps the doctor ( and the windows ) away


aaaaaahh ça fait du bien hein ça, y fallait le sortir un moment ou l'autre


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Ne jamais remettre à demain ce qu'on peut faire aujourd'hui mon cher DCZ


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

certes, certes


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> kenavo doc,
> proverbe breton
> .
> quand un amiral parle,les krystofs s'ecrasent




Dis donc toi, tu veux pas rejoindre tes amis et faire une farandole dans le parc avec eux.


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi, tu veux pas rejoindre tes amis et faire une farandole dans le parc avec eux.


.
quand tu veut,je n'osais pas, du haut de mon balcon,je voit bien un rigolo qui fait des moulinets avec ses bras,mais je croyais que c'etait FINN qui rameutait ses troupes 
.
bien sur c'est l'année du coq chinois  
nul doute que tu t'y connais en moulinets kun fu !  
.
fait gaffe a ton voisin,va pas l'eborgner,il ressemble a THEBIG  
.
proverbe MAC Gein
*quand THEBIG fera du sport,aricosec  prendra la soutane !*
.
ps : rien que pour les hommes
"a ce qu'on est bien, quand le vent souffle sous la soutane":rose:


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2005)

Ouahhou, je sais pas ce que tu prends, mais ça a l'air super efficace.

Coke dans le saladier, l'arico explosé.


----------



## futurswitcher (23 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tempête à l'aller, au r'tour ça va chier...


 

Ou encore : Tempête en décembre t'enchie en janvier...


----------



## katelijn (10 Mai 2005)

> Je n'ai pas besoin de me marier. J'ai trois animaux à la maison qui remplissent le même rôle qu'un mari. J'ai un chien qui grogne le matin, un perroquet qui jure l'après-midi et un chat qui rentre tard dans la nuit.	
[Marie Corelli]	

Tiens ça c'est pour meetic truc bidule qui nous empeche de lire des articles interessant à force de se glisser dessus!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *quand THEBIG fera du sport,aricosec prendra la soutane !*


Arf ! mon pauvre Rico ... ...:rateau: ... si tu savais ...!!!
J'ai toujours en poche deux coton-tiges qui me permettent de faire des haltères où et quand je veux... bon ! j'essaie quand même de limiter mon activité physique à 10 minutes par jour pour ne pas empiéter sur mon activité sexuelle qui me prend les 1.430 minutes qui restent...:love: :love: :love: 
...sacré Rico va !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2005)

Il y a seulement deux types de navires : les sousmarins et les cibles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

*La bigamie, c'est quand on a deux femmes ; et la monotonie, c'est quand on n'en a qu'une !
*
Coluche


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! mon pauvre Rico ... ...:rateau: ... si tu savais ...!!!
> J'ai toujours en poche deux coton-tiges qui me permettent de faire des haltères où et quand je veux... bon ! j'essaie quand même de limiter mon activité physique à 10 minutes par jour pour ne pas empiéter sur mon activité sexuelle qui me prend les 1.430 minutes qui restent...:love: :love: :love:
> ...sacré Rico va !!!!


.
tais toi " minux"  ,tes cotons tiges sont plutot tes bequilles,vu que tu est aussi grand
que sarko,quand a ton activité sexuelle,ta concierge en parle tout les jours
elle qui croyait monter au septieme,est tombé dans la cave  
encore une eclopée a ton actif
.
love quand même ,toi même, Hé !


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Dites-donc vous deux, vous coucheriez pas ensemble ???


----------



## aricosec (11 Mai 2005)

*"n'ecraser pas un escargot qui traverse la route"*

*pourquoi* ?
.
parce que ça fait ..."flaouchhe !".......


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Qui lèche un oeuf, lèche un boeuf.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La bigamie, c'est quand on a deux femmes ; et la monotonie, c'est quand on n'en a qu'une !
> *
> Coluche


     

Sacré Coluche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2005)

La vie est une tartine de merde surmontée d'une cerise confite... bienheureux celui qui arrive à la choper sans s'en mettre plein les dents ...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Pet contenu, furoncle au cul 
:rateau:


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pet contenu, furoncle au cul
> :rateau:


.
pet ejecté,bouche  toi le nez  !
.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mai 2005)

Tu le prends comme ça ....
 Pet avec morceaux...... tire la chasse d'eau !!  
:rateau:


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2005)

d'accord !  

tire la chasse d'eau,mais mouille pas le morceau !
.


----------

